

Pixelhead - the ultimate in anonymous?  - 001sky
http://www.thelocal.de/lifestyle/20120823-44537.html

======
willscott
The artist's page: <http://www.martinbackes.com/pixelhead-limited-edition/>

He sells them for 158 euro.

It's also worth looking at CV Dazzle if you find this interesting. It looks at
ways to beat current face detection mechanisms while not looking like that's
your only intention: <http://cvdazzle.com/>

------
JackpotDen
How's this different from wearing a balaclava?

~~~
aw3c2
It's art with big pixels (appeal to the gameboy-generation) on it.

~~~
001sky
From the artist's page.

A _Pixel-style print of the German Secretary of the Interior Hans-Peter
Friedrich_

So it's a bit of inside joke as well

------
phn
What about using infra-red lights to "blind" cameras? On a collar or
something.

~~~
moreati
It's been done <http://boingboing.net/2008/02/20/infrared-leds-make-y.html>

------
poglet
Reminds me of the film Scanner Darkly

------
_quasimodo
I want a green one!

